# BJJ Weekend Camp Portugal



## shinobi (Sep 7, 2010)

*We are hosting a weekend Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu camp 30th sept-2nd Oct with Mauro Cheng BJJ black belt if anyone is interested in a sunshine break with some class jits! *

*
**BJJ CAMP : Shinobi Academy, SURFJITSU*


----------

